# 600 watt amp but need sub



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a Treo rsx 1600 amp that delivers 600 watts rms @ 1 ohm and I am looking for a single 10 to match that. What I am looking from that sub is SPL mostly and I am looking around 1.25 to 1.5 cu ft sealed or ported though on the enclosure size.

Does anyone out there can help me find a sub for that amp?

Thank you.
Ebrahim


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

All these views but no replies why?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sundown SA-10

Sundown SA-10


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually found Incriminator Audio sub since I forgot to mention on my thread 600 watts x 1 @ 1 ohm. Sorry guys.

So how is Incriminator Audio though?


----------



## InCarAudioVideo (Dec 4, 2010)

Read about the Subzero 10 from earthquake - power...


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Could go dd audio 1510 or 2510 depending on your budget.
http://www.ddaudio.com/mobile-audio/woofers/1500-series.aspx
http://www.ddaudio.com/mobile-audio/woofers/2500-series.aspx


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I have a JL 12W7 for sale if your interested.

Ask around and you will hear nothing but good things.  PM me if interested


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

Depending on your budget a alpine type R would fit your needs.


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

I would say an Fi BL10. There is even an "SPL" option you can check which upgrades to an 8 layer voice coil.


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

try a mmats P3.0


----------



## boltcd (Sep 26, 2011)

sa10


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Crossfire BMF1014 (BMF-1014) 10" Dual 2 ohm BMF Car Subwoofer

nice sub and on sale


----------

